# Ronnie and Reggie



## angelallwayz (Jan 30, 2007)

Just thought id post a pic of my furbabies for all to see. x hope it works!


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

they are very cute


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha...looks like they are having fun!


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Awww.. Is the black one a dumbo? I wish my girls played with stuffed animals like your's. Cute.


----------



## angelallwayz (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys, yes the black one (Ronnie) is a dumbo, they are both still babies really so very playful and bouncy at the moment.


----------



## angelallwayz (Jan 30, 2007)

Here are a couple more of my litte dumbo, fist as a litte baby and second is him now.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL! He's Adorable!


----------

